# Wanted - Gtr33 passanger seat or gtr34 seats



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm after one of the following:
Front seats for a gtr34
Passenger seat for a gtr33 (possibly both), 1996, blue.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I will have my 1995 r33 fronts seats in the very near future , once my car is back from the garage having a little work has been completed, present situation is not helping, so I am unsure of when.
Both seats are iIn good condition


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Have an R33 passenger seat here.
£100


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello, 

A guy in France sells one R34 GTR passenger seat and rear seats

look these links:



https://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_auto/1772483517.htm/





https://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_auto/1771270379.htm/


----------

